# Buying Advice Wanted



## All2kool (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting a Mini and am looking for a little buying advice. The vehicle I'm looking at is a 2003 S model 6-speed with 90k miles. It's a clean car, clear Title and currently registered. It will need a new windshield. 

What are things I should look for? What are the downsides of owning a Mini? The Mini would be a 'what if the BMW breaks down' car and will see at best, 1500 miles annually. I’m also very adept at doing my own repairs.

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## CoolShirtDude (Jan 13, 2018)

I have a friend that had a 2005 S, with a manual and he really liked it. Most problems are deferred maintenance related, due its age, brakes, plugs, coils, cooling system are all typical items. I’d look closer at the supercharger. 

Have a family friend with a 2014 Cooper, I’ve done some work on for her, brakes, plugs coils. Fun little car. She’s been very happy with it, and really hasn’t had any major issues. 

I’d have it looked over, get a scan tool that can read and reset bmw/mini codes and check that as well.

If the price is good, and the inspection doesn’t scare you away I say go for it.


----------



## All2kool (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks.

Admittedly, I would prefer an AUTO and no supercharger. It's not that I can't drive a stick; I learned on one, it's just that I prefer an auto. And well, the supercharger would never get used as the days of aggressive or fast driving are far behind me.


----------



## All2kool (Apr 20, 2009)

Are Mini's prone to oil leaks? I often see them parked in adds and always notice oil drips already on the pavement and/or driveway.


----------



## All2kool (Apr 20, 2009)

So while communicating with a seller, he implied that Mini's 'are a nightmare of engineering'. He sent two YouTube links that I really spent little time looking at. In one, I think it showed a mechanic removing the passenger front wheel and fender liner to replace a Serpentine Belt. That can't be correct can it?


----------



## All2kool (Apr 20, 2009)

After extensive research and reading no less than 300 reviews, I have come to conclude that the Yugo was a far better car than the new Mini Cooper's are.


----------



## nupespr84 (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for the thread. The more that I read, the more I am thinking of backing off of a purchase of a MINI. I was a Z4 owner for 8 years and these seem more scary than a BMW.


----------



## All2kool (Apr 20, 2009)

nupespr84 said:


> Thanks for the thread. The more that I read, the more I am thinking of backing off of a purchase of a MINI. I was a Z4 owner for 8 years and these seem more scary than a BMW.


I would probably still buy one but it would have to be a sub-60k mile car. Seems these new Mini's start falling apart at 80k miles.


----------



## nupespr84 (Feb 4, 2014)

All2kool said:


> I would probably still buy one but it would have to be a sub-60k mile car. Seems these new Mini's start falling apart at 80k miles.


Thanks for the information. Still "mulling it over" but it looks like an "S" model with a six speed is the best option. I am thinking "Clubman" or 4 -Door


----------



## nupespr84 (Feb 4, 2014)

All2kool said:


> After extensive research and reading no less than 300 reviews, I have come to conclude that the Yugo was a far better car than the new Mini Cooper's are.


Hahahahaaaa!! That's what I have been hearing and reading.


----------

